# Battle for Middle Earth 2 "game.dat" error



## 301st Phantine (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi

I have already taken this up with Corsair's thread, but no response. I have visited many other forums, and it appears many people are experiencing the same problem.

So, to summarise:

Installed game successfully

Cinematics worked with the typical grace of the BFME series

Reach Main Menu screen easily

Can alter options and the like

When i try to enter a game, the cinematics roll, and then the cursor appears, then i am redirected to the desktop, and "game.dat error encountered" appears.

If you click escape during the Level cinematics, the current sound effect repeats 3/4 times, then you arrive at the Desktop.

I know my graphics dire is compatable (BFME 1 works, and the cinematics were fine)

I have downloaded 3 new dirvers to no avail.

I downloaded a patch, but then i couldn't enter game at all

I also have DirectX 9.0c

Can anyone help?

_The Emperor Protects_


----------



## 301st Phantine (Oct 27, 2006)

Is anyone out there?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, would you be able to post your full system specs please?
Also could you post details on your power supply, the chart should be on the side of the power supply, just inside the case. Most importantly is how many amps are on the +12V rail.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi,

Run through these steps, and post back with results.




PS - Check your PM's.


----------



## ThePianoMan (Dec 28, 2007)

I am also having this problem can some one please help me out?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

PianoMan, follow the instructions in the last 2 posts.


----------



## ThePianoMan (Dec 28, 2007)

it still doesn't work


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Run through *these steps*, and post back with results.





> 9. If, after running through each of the above steps, you are still having the problem, then post your issue in the appropriate section, along with your *full system specs* (see the link below for info on posting system specs) and a list of the games which have the problem, and indicate that you have run through these steps. Someone will take a look at your thread as soon as possible.


----------

